# Ignition RDA by Congrevape - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/7/16)

The Congrevape Ignition RDA is the latest evolution and generation from the same design house that brought the world the DOGE platform, purpose built using the accrued knowledge and experience that comes from one of the most successful manufacturers in our industry. Measuring 22mm in diameter, the Ignition features a 18mm diameter build deck that deploys a precision spaced two post design. Each post has a single 2.5mm diameter terminal secured via a large surface area flathead screw. The positive post and screws are manufactured out of C110 Food Grade Copper, providing superior conductivity as compared to non copper milled posts. The Japanese PEEK Insulator is also redesigned to be seated in one piece to ensure maximum durability. The marquee feature of the Ignition is the Spark airflow system, deploying four laser cut parallelograms intended to maximize airflow efficiency as well as provide a design that excels in all spectrums between fully open and closed. An 11mm Black Ceramic Competition Tip is fitted with Congrevape's open source CV-TipSys Connection, moving the securement point to an o-ring embedded within the top cap itself, allowing the drip tip to be manufactured fully out of the extremely heat resistant ceramic while retaining a secure and strong connection. Designed with the ideological philosophy to parallel high powered automotive excellence and efficiency, the Congrevape Ignition Two Post RDA is the culmination of modern expression of one of the most respected design houses in our industry.​




Check them out here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-ignition-rda-by-congrevape


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Designed with the ideological philosophy to parallel high powered automotive excellence and efficiency,



Got to love these descriptions @Sir Vape !
Automotive excellence !
Hehe

It looks like a mean machine because it has one of those pool pipe sized drip tips


----------

